# [ODMP] California Highway Patrol, California ~ February 17, 2006



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

A Officer with the California Highway Patrol was killed in the line of duty on February 17, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18147*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Officer Earl Scott 
*California Highway Patrol
California*
End of Watch: Friday, February 17, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Friday, February 17, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* At large

Officer Scott was shot and killed while making a traffic stop on Highway 99 in Stanislaus County at approximately 0440 hours.

Officer Scott had just transmitted the vehicle's license plate number before being shot. The suspect fled the scene and remains at large.

Agency Contact Information
California Highway Patrol
PO Box 942898
Sacramento, CA 94298

Phone: (916) 657-7261

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* Be the first to leave a Reflection*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------

